# how to bring a new puppy with a older dog?



## porky51 (Aug 2, 2011)

,my friend just come over with a new puppy he just got and my dog went nuts ,showing his teeth,fur came up ,he just wanted to go after his puppy.. my question is i'm getting a new puppy in a few weeks how do i get my older dog and the new puppy to meet and get along? my dog is 8yrs old he is part shepherd and husky,,thanks for you help


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmm wow, don't know... most adults don't react so crazily to a pup... this is a worthless post, btw... I'm sure many will chime in here. Maybe getting a pup isn't the thing to do just now? My pup is a shepherd/husky mix, that's what sortof got my attention....


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I meant MY post was worthless, since I have little to nothing to offer for advice  ,, other than maybe rethinking the new pup if it will be this viscious?


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't take this as a knock in anyway, but if your dog has been exposed / socialized regularly (especially lately) you should have a good idea how he would react. Sounds like he probably hasn't been? At 8 a pup could be really stressful. An old 8 or a young 8? I'd try exposing him to a pup away from home to see if he reacts differently. It maybe a home thing. If he still reacts negatively I rethink bringing a new pup into the house. It could create an overwhelming and frustrating situation - maybe even dangerous for the pup.

If he does better away from home, I'd let him meet the new pup someplace else and see if they get along. If they do, he should be okay, but you will have to what him closely and be careful not to create any jealousy issues.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, just be very careful here. I recently brought a pup home to an 8 yr old (non-GSD). She's a very balanced girl, so she really didn't care and even plays with the pup pretty often. When she's tired of his antics, she tells him, he backs off and all is well. I'd be really scared to bring a pup in with an 8 yr old adult who was so anti-pup.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i brought a 4 month old puppy into my house when my dog was 7 years. she is not aggressive but is passive to other dogs. she's not playful, she doesn't like to share her toys, doesn't want the other dog to be around her when she's eating etc. 
i made sure none of that happened  they eat in seperate rooms and i don't like toys laying around the house anymore. they eventually started to play together..and now live together peacefully. you have to be on your toes from minute one...they should live together how YOU want them to live together. don't let each one try to boss the other one around.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

We brought Duke home at 11 weeks when Lucky our golden doodle was 4. Lucky was jealous for almost a year. When Duke was smaller Lucky would rush him and knock him down. Lucky always loved other dogs but this was different. All of a sudden he had competition in the house and from a relentless GSD pup. Grateful that Duke took it and went back for more determined to make Lucky his friend. 

Now if it were the reverse ie bring a golden doodle pup home to a 4 yr old Duke I would be nervous. We never felt Lucky would hurt Duke, just try to show him who is boss. Based on how your dog reacted recently to that pup you will really need to keep them apart and NEVER leave them alone or take your eyes off them. I love the look of huskies but have always found them to be more dog aggressive than other breeds.


----------



## porky51 (Aug 2, 2011)

this is strange my 8 year old was great on walks with other dogs ,never had a problem,but when i had to put his best buddy down about 6mo ago the dog that i had to put down was 18 and after that he is not the same dog, could this have something to do with it? i have seen other changes in him also ,,, he use to love to go for rides and now he is hard to get in the truck,


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

The dogs need to meet away from your property in a new area. Let the dogs meet then try and walk the dogs together play with them both. The walk will help dogs get use to one an other and feel like a pack. There are distraction and new smells on walks that will keep The dogs less interested in each other yet they will be together getting use to one and others company. 

I have such a hard time explaining things by typing hope that makes sence. 

I would do the walks in a new area a few times before I brought the dog home. 

Bringing the dog into the house will need more time snd you might want to let the new dog check the house out with out your old dog around.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Pepper311 said:


> The dogs need to meet away from your property in a new area. Let the dogs meet then try and walk the dogs together play with them both. The walk will help dogs get use to one an other and feel like a pack. There are distraction and new smells on walks that will keep The dogs less interested in each other yet they will be together getting use to one and others company.


:thumbup:


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

I just brought an 8 wk old GSD puppy into the home with an 8 yo boxer/pit mix and a 9 year old beagle. So far (and its only been 5 days), I am crating puppy when I can't watch her, trying to teach her to leave the older dogs alone when they are in their safe places (ie beds) and letting them work things out a little when we are in yard. So far both older dogs seem to put the pup in her place with some growling and snapping (no contact so far). Pup will submit and back off for a short period. I would be afraid to leave them unattended and loose. I know the inevitable will probably happen even with me in the room with them...am praying it will be a small nip that will cause the pup to give them a wider berth.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Pepper311 said:


> The dogs need to meet away from your property in a new area. Let the dogs meet then try and walk the dogs together play with them both. The walk will help dogs get use to one an other and feel like a pack. There are distraction and new smells on walks that will keep The dogs less interested in each other yet they will be together getting use to one and others company.
> 
> I have such a hard time explaining things by typing hope that makes sence.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how this scenario would be played out.
A new puppy will be experiencing everything new. You (new owner) new area, new smells. The puppy has probably traveled for the first time. Most 8 week old puppies aren't totally comfortable with a collar or leash or walking on a leash. Matter of fact many have never had a regular collar on or even been exposed to a leash yet. Then at least in my case they would be meeting a big strong almost 5 yr. old GSD and we are all going to go for a walk together before we take the dog to it's brand new home.
I don't have a problem with a neutral territory meeting if possible but I don't think the rest would work in many situations.
If you got a pure bred it could have also experienced a plane ride.
To me the puppy needs a crate to feel safe and adjust to their new home before much interaction with adult dog.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Even if you don't go for a walk you could still introduce the two on more neutral territory instead of bringing the pup immediately into the home. When we brought Jazz home I stayed outside with him while my husband brought our older dog out. We walked a little down the street together and then let the dogs meet. Jazz slept during the 3.5 hour car ride home so I figured he could use the small walk anyhow. He wasn't wonderful on a leash but we managed.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> I'm not sure how this scenario would be played out.
> A new puppy will be experiencing everything new. You (new owner) new area, new smells. The puppy has probably traveled for the first time. Most 8 week old puppies aren't totally comfortable with a collar or leash or walking on a leash. Matter of fact many have never had a regular collar on or even been exposed to a leash yet. Then at least in my case they would be meeting a big strong almost 5 yr. old GSD and we are all going to go for a walk together before we take the dog to it's brand new home.
> I don't have a problem with a neutral territory meeting if possible but I don't think the rest would work in many situations.
> If you got a pure bred it could have also experienced a plane ride.
> To me the puppy needs a crate to feel safe and adjust to their new home before much interaction with adult dog.


I forgot the dog was only 8 weeks. Yes that is kind of young for a leash walk. I was thinking more like how we did it with our 5 month old pup. and when I brought my Old dog home to my Husbands dogs. For a young pup it is differant. I do think that meeting in Neutral Territory is key.


----------

